# Επιπρόσθετα > Ενέργεια: Εξοικονόμιση, Άλλες Μορφές Παραγωγής >  >  ΜΑΓΝΗΤΕΣ

## πραπασ

καλησπερα κι απο μενα ..καινουργιοσ στη παρεα κι εχω κοληση .σοσ ..ερωτηση υπαρχει πηθανοτιτα ενασ μγνητησ που περιστρεφεται γυρω απ τον εαυτο του να τον βαλουμε να παραγει ρευμα τοσο οστε να ενεισχειουμε τισ μαγνητικεσ του ιδιοτιτεσ χωρισ να των φρεναρη ?

----------


## kanivallos

Μη μου πεις ότι αγοράζεις και συ ορθογραφικά λεξικά από το Lidl!

Η απάντηση είναι ΟΧΙ εκτός αν δημιουργήσουμε το αεικίνητο.

----------


## Panoss

Αντώνη, ο μόνος αρμόδιος να σου απαντήσει είναι ο seismic.
Ελπίζω να καταλαβαίνεις το μήνυμά μου γιατί χρησιμοποιούμε διαφορετικά λεξικά.

----------


## betacord85

explain...με απλα λογια τι θες να κανεις με τους μαγνητες...ξαδερφος του φινου?

----------


## street

> ενασ μγνητησ που περιστρεφεται γυρω απ τον εαυτο του



νεα πατεντα ? για πες για πες

----------


## betacord85

και πως θα περιστρεφεται?ετσι τυχαια?

----------


## vasilllis

> καλησπερα κι απο μενα ..καινουργιοσ στη παρεα κι εχω κοληση .σοσ ..ερωτηση υπαρχει πηθανοτιτα ενασ μγνητησ που περιστρεφεται γυρω απ τον εαυτο του να τον βαλουμε να παραγει ρευμα τοσο οστε να ενεισχειουμε τισ μαγνητικεσ του ιδιοτιτεσ χωρισ να των φρεναρη ?



Ο μαγνητης σκετος και να περιστρεφεται,ρευμα δεν παραγεται.πρεπει να παρεβληθει αναμεσα στις μαγνητικες γραμμες και αγωγος.
Πιθανοτητα δεν υπαρχει αυτη ειναι αλλωστε και η αρχη λειτουργιας του κινητηρα(αντιστροφα)

----------


## πραπασ

κατ αρχην μη με δουλευεται γιατι γραφω με χαλασμενω πληκτρολογοι ...ναι πατεντα .οχι αεικηνητο αλλα ..ασ τομονταρο να το δω και μετα τα λεμε με βιντεο ...απλα καποιη εδω μεσα εχουν τρομερεσ γνωσησ και θα ηθελα τι βοηθεια τουσ ..που ερεισ καμια   φορα μπορει να βγει κατι καλω .επειδη το ολο θεμα ειναι σχεδον ετοιμο στο μονο που κολαω ειναι στην αγωρα υλικον . δηλαδη αν εχουμε ενα μαγνητη νεοδμιου 50 κιλα ελκτικησ δυναμησ μπορουμε με καποιο τροπο να τον βαλουμε να παραγει τοσο ρευμα οσο χρειαζεται να ανεβασει τι ροπη τισ στρεψεισ του?

----------


## midakos

Έστω ότι έχεις κάνει την κατασκευή, και έστω ότι μπορείς να παράγεις και τάση. Με το που θα πας να τραβήξεις ρεύμα, αυτομάτως φρενάρεις τον μαγνήτη (ο οποίος ακόμη δεν κατάλαβα πως περιστρέφεται). Όσο μεγαλύτερο ρεύμα παράγεις, τόσο περισσότερο επιβραδύνεις τον μαγνήτη, οπότε ακόμη και αυτό το ρεύμα να το ανατροφοδοτήσεις αυτούσιο στην κίνηση του μαγνήτη, πάλι δεν μπορείς ούτε σταθερή ταχύτητα να κρατήσεις, γιατί μπαίνουν στη μέση και αυτές οι κακές οι απώλειες, όπως η τριβή π.χ.
Έτσι η ενέργεια του συστήματος πέφτει σταδιακά έως ότου ο μαγνήτης σταματήσει.

----------


## Spark

καλως ηρθες αντωνη.
η συνηθισμένη μεθοδος για να παρει καποιος ηλεκτρικη ενεργεια απο τους μαγνήτες ειναι τα δυναμό με σταθερους μαγνητες ή αλλιως Permanent Magnet Generator που χρησιμοποιουν οι ανεμογεννήτριες.
στο παρακατω θεμα θα δεις πως κατασκευαζουν αυτες τις γεννητριες, πως τις δοκιμαζουν καθως και ολα τα στοιχεια που εχουν σχεση. τα δυναμό PMG πολλοι τα γυριζουν με διάφορους τροπους, θα δεις και αυτα

*http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=80132*

----------


## betacord85

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jiAhiu6UqXQ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C0IbppxPdHc  εχεις δει καποιο απο τα 2 βιντεακια?

----------


## πραπασ

τα εχω και δεν μου λενε και πολλα ..εχω μαλλον καλυτερη ιδεα .

----------


## betacord85

θες να την μοιραστεις την ιδεα σου ωστε να σε βοηθησουμε?

----------


## πραπασ

> αφτα τα λεγαν κε καπχοι αλοι 
> 
> νε αλα δαιν μπορις , ειναι στον δισαστιμικο σταθμω στο μασα , αικι πανο δεςν εχουν ινταιρναιτ , οταν προσγιωθουν μαι το καλω θα σαι απαντοισωυν



 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ootlPwogbDs

----------


## betacord85

αντωνη θα την φτιαξεις την κατασκευη...θες να οδηγησεις καποιο μεγαλο μοτερ ετσι ωστε να βγαζεις free ενεργεια?

----------


## street

καλα το σταματαω εδω ... τρομοκρατηθηκα και δεν ξερω τ να κανω  ... :Lol:  ας κλειδωθει και να διαγραφουν ολα ... :Biggrin:

----------


## πραπασ

> αντωνη θα την φτιαξεις την κατασκευη...θες να οδηγησεις καποιο μεγαλο μοτερ ετσι ωστε να βγαζεις free ενεργεια?



ναι απλα πρεπει πρωτα να δουμε τι ιποδυναμη θα βγαλει .

----------


## betacord85

ενταξει...οποτε μοτερ εχεις η μπορει να βρεις...μαγνητες σε μεγαλη ποσοστητα νεοδυμιου ομως?

----------


## πραπασ

> ενταξει...οποτε μοτερ εχεις η μπορει να βρεις...μαγνητες σε μεγαλη ποσοστητα νεοδυμιου ομως?




ποσο μεγαλη?

----------


## betacord85

αντωνη δεν ξερω το project o θες να κανεις...μπορει να εχει στο μυαλο σου σαν αυτο που εχει κανει ο ινδος στο youtube...αν παρατησρησεις ειναι παρα πολλοι και τους εχει παραλληλα το ενα πανω σε αλλο...

----------


## SV1JRT



----------


## jimnaf



----------


## betacord85

αυτο ειναι ποιο ωραιο!  :Tongue2:

----------


## πραπασ

και συνεχιζω τισ ερωτησησ ..αν σε ενα πηνειο ανεμογενητριασ βαλουμε μεσα ενα μαγνητη και τον τροφοδοτισουμε με το παραγωμενο ρευμα η ιδιοτητεσ του μαγνητη αυξανωνται η καταστρεφεται ?

----------


## IRF

Αν βάλεις τον μαγνήτη (να γυρίσει) μέσα σε ένα πηνίο με εναλλασόμενο ρεύμα μπορεί να μειώσεις την ισχύ του(μόνιμη ζημία έως και  να τον απομαγνητίσεις)

----------


## πραπασ

λαθοσ διατυποση .αν βαλουμε ενα μονημο μαγνητη μεσα στο πηνιο μιασ γεννητριασ τι θα γινει ..κολημενο σταθερα μεσα στο πηνιο

----------


## IRF

> λαθοσ διατυποση .αν βαλουμε ενα μονημο μαγνητη μεσα στο πηνιο μιασ γεννητριασ τι θα γινει ..κολημενο σταθερα μεσα στο πηνιο



Αν βάλεις τον μαγνήτη μέσα σε ένα πηνίο με εναλλασόμενο  ρεύμα μπορεί να μειώσεις την ισχύ του(μόνιμη ζημία έως και  να τον  απομαγνητίσεις)                         εξαρτάται και από το είδος του μαγνήτη.Η ερώτηση σου είναι πολύ γενική και αποτελεί πρόβλημα με ένα σωρό μετρήσιμες μεταβλητές που πρέπει να δώσεις για να πάρεις απάντηση.(το πηνίο με εναλλασόμενο ρεύμα;ή συνεχές)

----------


## πραπασ

σκεφτομαι να φτιαξω δυο δισκουσ με μαγνητεσ νεοδμιου ..η μαγνητεσ θα τοποθετηθουν με ομοια πολικοτιτα [να βλεπει το θετικο με το θετικο ]οπτε εχουμε αποθηση .αν στον ενα δισκο το σταθερο βαλουμε πηνειο γενητριασ υπαρχει πιθανοτιτα να ενισχυσουμε το μαγνητηκο παιδιο του σταθερου δισκου ?

----------


## leosedf

Ναι κάντο, θα παίξει.

----------


## πραπασ

και η πολικοτιτα του σταθερου δισκου πωσ ειμαστε σιγουροι οτι θα μεινη ιδια?

----------


## leosedf

Θα μείνει αφού είναι σταθερός ο δίσκος. Κάντο και πες μας πως συμπεριφέρεται.

----------


## πραπασ

και αλλη μια ερωτηση το πηνιοσυρμα αν ξεκινησω με χ σπειρεσ και θελω να προσθεσω σπειρεσ πρεπει να βαλω καινουριο με περισοτερσ σπειρεσ η κανω κοληση και προσθετο σπειρεσ

----------


## leosedf

Καντο κόλληση μωρε δεν παθαίνει τίποτα.

----------


## IRF

> σκεφτομαι να φτιαξω δυο δισκουσ με μαγνητεσ νεοδμιου ..η μαγνητεσ θα τοποθετηθουν με ομοια πολικοτιτα [να βλεπει το θετικο με το θετικο ]οπτε εχουμε αποθηση .αν στον ενα δισκο το σταθερο βαλουμε πηνειο γενητριασ υπαρχει πιθανοτιτα να ενισχυσουμε το μαγνητηκο παιδιο του σταθερου δισκου ?



Η ένταση των μαγνητών νεοδυμίου είναι πολύ δύσκολο να ενισχυθεί σημαντικά από ένα τυχαίο πηνίο υπάρχει μαγνητικός κορεσμός και άλλα πολλά(εκτός αν μιλάμε για ειδικά πηνία που τροφοδοτούνται από ακαριαίες εκφορτίσεις πυκνωτών κ.α.)Τι ακριβώς θέλεις να κάνεις;
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bitter_electromagnet

----------


## πραπασ

στην ουσια θελω να ενισχησω τη δυναμη του μαγνητικου πεδιου του σταθερου δισκου για να εχω πιο δυνατη περιστροφη στον περιστρεφωμενο και σκεφτικα μηπωσ μπορεσο αφου εχω την κινηση τον μαγνητων να παραγω ρευμα που θα τροφοδοτη τον σταθερο δισκο.οσο για τουσ μαγνητεσ καθε αποψη δεκτη .δηλαδη αν χρειζεται αλλο ειδοσ μαγνητη [ΞΕΠΑΡΑΔΙΑΣΤΙΚΑ]

----------


## street

βρε παλιο σατανα  :Lol:  δεν το λεω για σενα αντωνησ γιατι εσυ οπως και να χει βαζεις λαθος ειδος μαγνητων για την δουλεια που πρεπει να κανεις  ....  :Wink:

----------


## πραπασ

δηλαδη που ειναι το λαθοσ ...το πιασα αλλα δεν δινω βαση

----------


## street

κοιτα αν δεν βαλεις βακορινοκους μαγνητες δουλεια δεν γινεται ! μετα παει σφεντονα ! :Biggrin:

----------


## SV1JRT

> κοιτα αν δεν βαλεις βακορινοκους μαγνητες δουλεια δεν γινεται ! μετα παει σφεντονα !



Δημήτρη εδώ σε πιάνω αδιάβαστο !!
Γίνεται και με ΜΟΝΟΠΟΛΙΚΟΥΣ Μαγνήτες και δουλεύει και πολύ πιο καλά !!
Απλά δεν το λέμε, για να μην το μάθει ο πολύς κόσμος και ακριβύνουν οι μονοπολικοί μαγνήτες.

.

----------


## lepouras

το αεικίνητο πάει σύννεφο...................

σιγά ρε Σωτήρη και εσύ μην ακριβύνουν. έλα να σου δώσω όσους θέλεις για να μην αγχώνεσαι.

----------


## SV1JRT

> το αεικίνητο πάει σύννεφο...................
> 
> σιγά ρε Σωτήρη και εσύ μην ακριβύνουν. έλα να σου δώσω όσους θέλεις για να μην αγχώνεσαι.



Βρε ψηλέ, δώσε μου 200 - 300 μονοπολικους που θέλω να φτιάξω μια μαγνητική γεννήτρια και ένα railgun....
Thanks

.

----------


## kioan

> Γίνεται και με ΜΟΝΟΠΟΛΙΚΟΥΣ Μαγνήτες και δουλεύει και πολύ πιο καλά !!



Όπως είχα πει και σε άλλο θέμα, μου έχει περισσέψει ένας πράσινος τέτοιος για όποιον ενδιαφέρεται . Αν υπάρχουν παραπάνω από ένας ενδιαφερόμενοι, θα κάνω κλήρωση. Μοναδική απαίτηση να πάει σε κάποιον που τον έχει ανάγκη και θα τον αξιοποιήσει.

----------


## thanasis 1

> *το αεικίνητο πάει σύννεφο*....................



Οχι γιαννη εδω εισαι λαθος :Shame on you:  η μ@λ@κ1@ παει συννεφο. :Embarassed:

----------


## SV1JRT

> Όπως είχα πει και σε άλλο θέμα, μου έχει περισσέψει ένας πράσινος τέτοιος για όποιον ενδιαφέρεται. Αν υπάρχουν παραπάνω από ένας ενδιαφερόμενοι, θα κάνω κλήρωση. Μοναδική απαίτηση να πάει σε κάποιον που τον έχει ανάγκη και θα τον αξιοποιήσει.



Αχ βρε Kioan...
Αν είχες τον κόκκινο τον ήθελα...
Πράσινους έχω και εγώ..

.

----------


## lepouras

> Βρε ψηλέ, δώσε μου 200 - 300 μονοπολικους που θέλω να φτιάξω μια μαγνητική γεννήτρια και ένα railgun....
> Thanks
> 
> .



μόνο? έλα βρε Σωτήρη. απλά θα έρθεις να τους πάρεις εσύ γιατί λόγο απώθησης αιωρούνται μέσα στην αποθήκη και βαριέμαι να τους κυνηγάω.

----------


## πραπασ

δηλαδη γι αυτο εδω τι λετε https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=smzpbKg9S7M

----------


## πραπασ

η γι αυτο https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T8WZD11alb0

----------


## πραπασ

η γι αυτο https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=46gRnzI2os0

----------


## kioan

> δηλαδη γι αυτο εδω τι λετε https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=smzpbKg9S7M



Σαν τι να λέμε; Δείχνει να περιστρέφεται και μπράβο του.

Το μόνο για το οποίο είμαι βέβαιος είναι πως δεν περιστρέφεται παραβιάζοντας τους νόμους της Φυσικής  :Wink:

----------


## IRF

Το τι μπούρδες μπορεις να βρείς στο ίντερνετ δεν λέγεται. Ακόμα και πατέντα να δεις με την παραπάνω μηχανή δεν σημαίνει ότι δούλεψε ποτέ.Υπάρχουν πατέντες από ένα σωρό παράλογα πράγματα όπως:κατασκευή κρυστάλλινης σφαίρας για προβλέψεις.Το μέντιουμ χρησιμοποιούσε την πατέντα, για να πουλάει τη σφαίρα σε ηλίθιους και να λέει ότι έχω και δίπλωμα ευρεσιτεχνίας, άρα δουλεύει.Και μάλιστα η πατέντα είναι Αγγλική.

----------


## CybEng

> δηλαδη γι αυτο εδω τι λετε https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=smzpbKg9S7M



Γι'αυτό νομίζω ότι αν έβαζε τους στρόφαλους σε διάταξη V θα δούλευε καλύτερα και θα είχε έναν γ@μ@τ0  μαγνητοκινητήρα V-12 !

----------


## rama

> .....:κατασκευή κρυστάλλινης σφαίρας για προβλέψεις.



Μη τα ισοπεδώνεις όλα. Υπάρχουν και πρακτικές χρήσεις για τέτοιες σφαίρες.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ib2Vl7JEjfc

----------


## πραπασ

> Γι'αυτό νομίζω ότι αν έβαζε τους στρόφαλους σε διάταξη V θα δούλευε καλύτερα και θα είχε έναν γ@μ@τ0  μαγνητοκινητήρα V-12 !




αυτο παντοσ δουλευει τελεια το μονο προβλημα που υπαρχει ειναι η μαγνητικη ζυγοσταθμηση του βολαν

----------


## FreeEnergy

> αυτο παντοσ δουλευει τελεια το μονο προβλημα που υπαρχει ειναι η μαγνητικη ζυγοσταθμηση του βολαν



Αχ αντώνησ ... Το βίντεο είναι από το 2010! Αν όντως δούλευε τέλεια ( δικά σου λόγια ) δεν νομίζεις ότι θα είχαμε λύσει το ενεργειακό μας πρόβλημα έξι ( 2016 τώρα ) χρόνια μετά; Μην γράψεις τίποτα για θεωρίες συνομωσίας σε παρακαλώ. Έχουμε δει - ακούσει - διαβάσει ένα σωρό...
Άντε να δεχτώ ότι μια μεγάλη πολυεθνική έφαγε την εφεύρεση. Το βίντεο γιατί υπάρχει ακόμη στο γιουτούμπι;

----------


## thanasis 1

> Άντε να δεχτώ ότι μια μεγάλη πολυεθνική έφαγε την εφεύρεση. Το βίντεο γιατί υπάρχει ακόμη στο γιουτούμπι;



Για να δουμε τι ευκαιρια χασαμε. :Tongue2:

----------


## πραπασ

γιατι πολυ απλα το κοστοσ με τα υπαρχοντα υλικα ειναι τεραστιο

----------


## FreeEnergy

Συγγνώμη αντωνησ αλλά προφανώς δεν καταλαβαίνεις το μέγεθος της απάτης. Πού είναι οι έρευνες και οι δημοσιεύσεις ( από επιστήμονες παρακαλώ ) ότι η συγκεκριμένη τεχνολογία λειτουργεί; Όσο κι αν είναι το κόστος αν αποδειχθεί ότι λειτουργεί μπορεί τελικά να μπει σε μαζική παραγωγή και το κόστος να πέσει κατακόρυφα.
Σε παρακαλώ πάρα πολύ ( πολύ πάρα πολύ ) όχι θεωρίες συνομωσίας εντάξει;

----------


## πραπασ

> Συγγνώμη αντωνησ αλλά προφανώς δεν καταλαβαίνεις το μέγεθος της απάτης. Πού είναι οι έρευνες και οι δημοσιεύσεις ( από επιστήμονες παρακαλώ ) ότι η συγκεκριμένη τεχνολογία λειτουργεί; Όσο κι αν είναι το κόστος αν αποδειχθεί ότι λειτουργεί μπορεί τελικά να μπει σε μαζική παραγωγή και το κόστος να πέσει κατακόρυφα.
> Σε παρακαλώ πάρα πολύ ( πολύ πάρα πολύ ) όχι θεωρίες συνομωσίας εντάξει;



δηλαδη εσυ αν ησουνα επιστημονασ θα ανλαμβανεσ να παρουσιασεισ ενα αεικηνιτο φορτιστη που με κοστοσ 10000 θα φορτιζεσ μια μπαταρια αυτοκινητου σε δυο μερεσ ?

----------


## FreeEnergy

Ναι βέβαια! Γιατί το κόστος των 10 χιλιάδων είναι εφάπαξ! Δηλαδή μια φορά το πληρώνεις όταν κατασκευάζεις τον φορτιστή! Σκέψου πόσα λεφτά θα σου γλειτώσει σε βάθος χρόνου όταν με μηδενικό κόστος πλέον ( αφού είναι αεικίνητο ) θα συνεχίζει να γεμίζει μπαταρίες! Ο χρόνος επίσης φόρτισης δεν έχει σημασία. Ας τις γεμίζει και σε 1 εβδομάδα. Αυτό που πραγματικά έχει σημασία είναι να το κάνει αυτό *χωρίς εξωτερική ενέργεια ( αεικίνητο )*. Μπορεί να το κάνει αυτό έστω και μια από τις συσκευές που έδειξες; Όχι. Πώς είμαι τόσο σίγουρος; Αν έστω υπήρχαν ενδείξεις ότι μια τέτοια συσκευή υπάρχει θα γινόταν πολύ ντόρος. Δεν θα ήταν απλά βιντεάκια στο youtube να έχουμε εμείς εδώ να λέμε...

----------


## πραπασ

περιπου ετσι ειναι .δυο κοπτικα που χρειαστικα στον τορνο εχουν 145e και το τρεναρα 15 μερεσ να τα παρο .τωρα ποιοσ θα πληρωση το εφαπαξ για κατι τετοιο ειναι ζητημα .

----------


## kioan

> τωρα ποιοσ θα πληρωση το εφαπαξ για κατι τετοιο ειναι ζητημα .



Απλό είναι! 

Ίδρυση εταιρείας -> κεφάλαιο μετόχων ή επιχειρηματικό δάνειο -> έσοδα για πάντα από πώληση ενέργειας

Το μοναδικό εμπόδιο είναι πως δεν πρόκειται ΠΟΤΕ να καταφέρεις να δημιουργήσεις ενέργεια από το πουθενά. Τελεία.

Αν θες μια συμβουλή, σταμάτα να ξοδεύεις χρήματα σε κάτι που δεν πρόκειται να οδηγήσει πουθενά. Όσο νωρίτερα σταματήσεις τόσο λιγότερο θα απογοητεύεις στο τέλος.

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk

----------


## leosedf

Μου το χαλάσατε όμως...

----------


## kioan

> Μου το χαλάσατε όμως...



Μπορεί όμως να θέλουμε απλώς να καθυστερήσουμε την έρευνα των ανταγωνιστών μέχρι να εκμεταλλευτούμε προς ίδιον όφελος την εφεύρεση  

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk

----------


## Kernel Panic

φσσσστττ!  φφσσστ!  φφφσσσσστ! 
Που θα μου πάτε, καποια στιγμή θα σας πετύχω όλους!

----------


## nestoras

> Μου το χαλάσατε όμως...



Ναι ρε γμτ... Περίμενα ότι θα βγει κάτι καλό στο τέλος όπως το πήγαινες... :







> Ναι κάντο, θα παίξει.







> Θα μείνει αφού είναι σταθερός ο δίσκος. Κάντο και πες μας πως συμπεριφέρεται.







> Καντο κόλληση μωρε δεν παθαίνει τίποτα.

----------


## bchris

Αντωνησ, μην τισ ακουσ αυτεσ τισ παλιοκομπρεσ...

ΥΓ
Εχεισ κανα φετιχ με το τελικο σιγμα ?

----------


## nestoras

> Αντωνησ, μην τισ ακουσ αυτεσ τισ παλιοκομπρεσ...
> 
> ΥΓ
> Εχεισ κανα φετιχ με το τελικο σιγμα ?



Μάλλον δεν έχει "w" το πληκτρολόγιο!  :Very Happy:

----------


## CybEng

> Δημήτρη εδώ σε πιάνω αδιάβαστο !!
> Γίνεται και με ΜΟΝΟΠΟΛΙΚΟΥΣ Μαγνήτες και δουλεύει και πολύ πιο καλά !!
> Απλά δεν το λέμε, για να μην το μάθει ο πολύς κόσμος και ακριβύνουν οι μονοπολικοί μαγνήτες.
> 
> .




Εσείς κάνετε χαβαλέ με τα μαγνητικά μονόπολα και κάποια  στιγμή ο νηματοθέτης θα μας ποστάρει κανένα... 

http://journals.aps.org/prl/abstract...ett.117.181601

&

http://physics.aps.org/synopsis-for/...ett.117.181601


... και μετά θα τρέχουμε όλοι να κρυφτούμε.

Το νου μας ρεμάλια...     τα μαγνητικά μονόπολα είναι προ των πυλών και απειλούν την σταθερότητα του καθεστώτος.

Αναφέρω την πληροφορία στο παρόν νήμα διότι  πρέπει πάση θυσία να μείνει κρυφή από την ομάδα του κ. Π.Ζωγράφου. Σε διαφορετική περίπτωση προβλέπω νέες επικές χειμερινές ζουγκλο-εκπομπές οι οποίες θα καταλήξουν στην εκτόξευση σμήνους ερυθρών μαγνητικών μονοπόλων εντάσεως π*10^12 Τ   με στοχοποίηση τους μαγνητικούς δίσκους του παρόντος ιστοχώρου. 

Παρακαλούνται οι κ.κ. διαχειρισταί όπως μεριμνήσουν δια την λήψην αντιγράφων ασφαλείας των μαγνητικών δίσκων σε υλικό που δεν επηρεάζεται από τα μαγνητικά μονόπολα όπως πχ

----------


## Dragonborn

> Το μοναδικό εμπόδιο είναι πως δεν πρόκειται ΠΟΤΕ να καταφέρεις να δημιουργήσεις ενέργεια από το πουθενά. Τελεία.



Στις Η.Π.Α. ο δευτεροετής φοιτητής λέγεται "sophomore", σύνθετη λέξη ελληνικής ετυμολογίας και με προφανή σημασία. Η διαφορά είναι ότι τα αμερικανάκια στο τρίτο έτος το ξεπερνάνε, ενώ εμείς εκεί, κολλημένοι sophomores μέχρι τα βαθιά γεράματα. 

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 67266

Όποιος μου αρχίζει ιστορίες για παραγωγή ενέργειας με μαγνήτες που περιστρέφονται μόνοι τους, του απαντάω "φτιάξε το και τα ξαναλέμε" (αμ' έπος, αμ' έργον, που λένε στο Μηχανικό). Δυστυχώς τότε αρχίζει κάτι ιστορίες για video που είδε στο youtube και κακώς δεν τα βλέπω και εγώ κλπ. 

Ένας άλλος θέλει να βάλει μια σκέτη φτερωτή σε ένα ήρεμο ποτάμι και να παράγει "πολλή ενέργεια" χωρίς διαφορά στάθμης. Προφανώς πιστεύει ότι στην ΔΕΗ που φτιάχνουν φράγματα είναι βλάκες. 

Φοβάμαι ότι πρόκειται για συλλογική ψυχασθένεια.

----------


## IRF

Βάλε μας φωτογραφίες από τις προσπάθειες σου, να δούμε τι έχεις κάνει;Να παίρνουμε καμια ιδέα.Οι μελέτες αυτου του είδους γίνονται στο παρακάτω επιστημονικό ίδρυμαΣυνημμένο Αρχείο 67267

----------


## IRF

Ουυυπς έκανα λάθος το ίδρυμα!!!!!!!!!!!! να πάρει δεν είναι το πολυτεχνείο

----------


## street

ασχολειστε που ασχολειστε με μαγνητες  .....

----------

vasilllis (31-10-16)

----------


## Kernel Panic

> ασχολειστε που ασχολειστε με μαγνητες  .....



καλά μ' έστειλες τώρα, τέτοιο μουράτο σε  λογική τιμή? απίστευτο. 
είχα και καιρό να ακούσω και το σκρατς της βελόνας στο βινύλιο και μια νοσταλγία την έπαθα

----------


## MARIOS5000

αν και η συζήτηση εχει ξεφύγει απ' το θέμα της,
θέλω να πω ότι οι γεννήτριες αυτές δεν είναι αεικίνητες αλλά η κίνηση τους θα ελαττώνεται γιατί οι μαγνήτες θα απομαγνητιστούν στο τέλος.

----------


## lepouras



----------


## CybEng

> καλά μ' έστειλες τώρα, τέτοιο μουράτο σε  λογική τιμή? απίστευτο. 
> είχα και καιρό να ακούσω και το σκρατς της βελόνας στο βινύλιο και μια νοσταλγία την έπαθα



Μην τσιμπάς, οι τύποι απλά προσπαθούν να τ'αρπάξουν από πλατφόρμες τύπου kickstarter και όπως φαίνεται υπάρχουν αρκετά "θύματα" μια και φαίνεται να έχουν υπερκαλύψει το ποσό χρηματοδότησης που ζητούν.

Εάν κάποιος πιστεύει ότι μία ομάδα αποτελούμενη από 3 σχεδιαστές (του τύπου γραφίστας/βιομηχ.σχεδιαστής) , 1 ηλεκτρολόγο/ηλεκτρονικό, 1 εφοδιαστή, 1 επί της παραγωγής και 2 ειδικοί επί των τεχνολογιών (ότι στο κέρατο μπορεί να σημαίνει αυτός ο τίτλος), μπορούν να φέρουν εις πέρας ένα τέτοιο concept τότε καλύτερα να παρατήσουμε τις δουλειές μας και να πάμε για ψάρεμα.

Υποθετικά μιλώντας εάν κάποιος καταφέρει να πετύχει :

(α) Ελεγχόμενη αιώρηση σε έναν πλίνθο (πλατό) κάποιας ικανής μάζας.
(β) Ελεγχόμενη περιστροφή.

Τι ισχύ μαγνητικού πεδίου θα χρειαζόταν ; 

Η κεφαλή κινητού μαγνήτη Ortofon OM 5E που ισχυρίζονται ότι θα φοράει το σύστημα, θα επηρεαστεί από το μαγνητικό πεδίο αιώρησης ; 

Μερικά μόνο από τα  ερωτήματα που θα είχε ενδιαφέρον να δούμε πως θα απαντηθούν στην πράξη.


Πάντως οφείλω να ομολογήσω ότι είναι ωραία ιδέα για καμιά σειρά τύπου Star Trek και αφού παρακολουθώ το συγκεκριμένο "project" από το αρχικό του ανέβασμα στο kickstarter, αναμένω με αγωνία την παράδοση των πρώτων συστημάτων στους υποψήφιους πελάτες.... μετά θα πάω για "ψάρεμα όπως προείπα.

Εδώ ο Αυστραλός του EEVBlog με το ζόρι κατάφερε να θέσει σε απλή αιώρηση την DeLorean ...

----------


## πραπασ

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kPBV...a_f2gBmzsv0M55 ωραια

----------


## kioan

Μιας και μιλάμε για μαγνήτες, δείτε κάτι επίσης "μαγικό" αλλά με τη διαφορά πως αυτό είναι πραγματικό:

----------


## Spark

μαγνητες να γυρίζουν, στο διεθνή διαγωνισμό το 2016,, εχω έτοιμο το μοντέλο που θα παρουσιάσω στο διαγωνισμό το 2017

http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=85748

----------


## Kernel Panic

> μαγνητες να γυρίζουν, στο διεθνή διαγωνισμό το 2016,, εχω έτοιμο το μοντέλο που θα παρουσιάσω στο διαγωνισμό το 2017
> 
> http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=85748



Καλή επιτυχία!

----------


## Kernel Panic

> 



Για καντο λόγια, κατι καλό θες να μας πεις αλλά δεν το πιάνω

----------


## lepouras

μετά από 70φεύγα μηνύματα, διάβασε το #74 και πές μου αν δεν σου έρχεται να σηκωθείς να αρχίσει τον χορό.  :Biggrin:

----------


## atmel

> καλησπερα κι απο μενα ..καινουργιοσ στη παρεα κι εχω κοληση .σοσ ..ερωτηση υπαρχει πηθανοτιτα ενασ μγνητησ που περιστρεφεται γυρω απ τον εαυτο του να τον βαλουμε να παραγει ρευμα τοσο οστε να ενεισχειουμε τισ μαγνητικεσ του ιδιοτιτεσ χωρισ να των φρεναρη ?




https://www.google.gr/search?hl=el&s...90.BR7WiJbYswI

https://www.google.gr/search?q=searl...HexKAP4Q_AUIBg

----------


## vasilllis

> https://www.google.gr/search?hl=el&s...90.BR7WiJbYswI
> 
> https://www.google.gr/search?q=searl...HexKAP4Q_AUIBg



Δηλαδη Σακη,αυτα που παραθεσες παραγουν ρευμα χωρις να φρεναρει?

----------


## Kernel Panic

> μετά από 70φεύγα μηνύματα, διάβασε το #74 και πές μου αν δεν σου έρχεται να σηκωθείς να αρχίσει τον χορό.



αααα!! ναι!!! ε τώρα είναι ξεκάθαρο οτι εσύ τ' στησες στο χορό. μάλλον έχω πάθει μια αναισθησία εδώ μέσα και ίσως χρειαστώ μια αποχή μερικών ημερών για να ξανά ρθω στα ίσια μου.

----------


## πραπασ

> https://www.google.gr/search?hl=el&s...90.BR7WiJbYswI
> 
> https://www.google.gr/search?q=searl...HexKAP4Q_AUIBg




το χω δει αυτο σακη αλλα ειναι λιγο πολυ μικρη η ισχυη του

----------


## Spark

> το χω δει αυτο σακη αλλα ειναι λιγο πολυ μικρη η ισχυη του



ενέργεια που παράγουν δυναμό Permant Magnet Generator μπορει να ειναι εως και μερικα κιλοβατ.
το δικο μου που ειναι μικρό και χωράει στα δυο χέρια μπορει να αποδίδει εως 150βατ.
ολες οι πληροφορίες για την κατασκευη και μετρήσεις ειναι σε βιντεο

*http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...l=1#post698027*

----------


## πραπασ

> ενέργεια που παράγουν δυναμό Permant Magnet Generator μπορει να ειναι εως και μερικα κιλοβατ.
> το δικο μου που ειναι μικρό και χωράει στα δυο χέρια μπορει να αποδίδει εως 150βατ.
> ολες οι πληροφορίες για την κατασκευη και μετρήσεις ειναι σε βιντεο
> 
> *http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...l=1#post698027*



κια αυτο καλο απλα εγω εχω ενα κινητηρα οχι γενητρια τα υπολοιπα μετα τισ βελτιωσεισ

----------


## πραπασ

μια ερωτηση .οταν εχουμε ενα κινητιρα 1.5 hp ποσο ρευμα μπορουμε να παραγουμε ?

----------


## Dragonborn

Ένας HP είναι περίπου 750 W μηχανικά στον άξονα, άρα ανάλογα με την τάση κάνε τον υπολογισμό σου.

----------


## πραπασ

δηλαδη 1000 w περιπου.αλλα ποσα ειναι σε 12 v και ποσα σε 230 v

----------


## Dragonborn

> δηλαδη 1000 w περιπου.αλλα ποσα ειναι σε 12 v και ποσα σε 230 v



Κάνε τις πράξεις: Ισχύς (W) = Τάση (V) x Ρεύμα (A), άρα περίπου 4 A στα 230 V ή περίπου 85 A στα 12 V. Η δική σου γεννήτρια όμως τί είναι, 12 V ή 230 V ?

----------


## agis68

ορε να αρχίσουν οι χοροί

----------


## πραπασ

οκ ευχαριστω .δεν εχω γενητρια μοτερ εχω μονο

----------


## leosedf

Τι έγινε πάνε οι μαγνήτες?

----------


## p.gabr

> Τι έγινε πάνε οι μαγνήτες?



Απομαγνητίστηκε...  και ως αποτέλεσμα ακολούθησε  το επικοινωνιακό τέλος !

attachment.jpg

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> οκ ευχαριστω .δεν εχω γενητρια μοτερ εχω μονο



Αλλά δεν αναφέρεσαι τι θέλεις να κάνεις .




> δηλαδη 1000 w περιπου.αλλα ποσα ειναι σε 12 v και ποσα σε 230 v



Δεν πάει έτσι , όταν έχεις σκοπό να θέλεις 12V (κατά προσέγγιση ) τότε προσπαθείς πέρα από τους μαγνήτες να βάλεις χοντρότερη περιέλιξη , αυτή η χοντρότερη περιέλιξη θα σου δώσει λιγότερη τάση αλλά περισσότερα αμπέρ . Ενώ αν το φτιάξεις με πιο λεπτής διαμέτρου σύρματος περιέλιξης , θα έχεις περισσότερη τάση αλλά λιγότερα αμπέρ . 
Για να δεις στο τέλος πόσα W παράγεις θα πρέπει να το δοκιμάσεις με κάποιο φορτίο και να το συμπεράνεις κατά προσέγγιση .
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jZ5QRV-m4iA&t=0s
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_AYq96zgQYM
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OyEVQpWZtgw

----------


## πραπασ

> Αλλά δεν αναφέρεσαι τι θέλεις να κάνεις .
> 
> Δεν πάει έτσι , όταν έχεις σκοπό να θέλεις 12V (κατά προσέγγιση ) τότε προσπαθείς πέρα από τους μαγνήτες να βάλεις χοντρότερη περιέλιξη , αυτή η χοντρότερη περιέλιξη θα σου δώσει λιγότερη τάση αλλά περισσότερα αμπέρ . Ενώ αν το φτιάξεις με πιο λεπτής διαμέτρου σύρματος περιέλιξης , θα έχεις περισσότερη τάση αλλά λιγότερα αμπέρ . 
> Για να δεις στο τέλος πόσα W παράγεις θα πρέπει να το δοκιμάσεις με κάποιο φορτίο και να το συμπεράνεις κατά προσέγγιση .
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jZ5QRV-m4iA&t=0s
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_AYq96zgQYM
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OyEVQpWZtgw



τα ξερω ολα αυτα πετρο απλα σε δοκιμαστικη φαση εχω φτιαξει ενα μοτερ με μαγνητεσ και επειδη με το ρευμα δεν εχω και πολη καλη σχεση μαλλον για αρχη θα βαλω ενα δυναμο αυτοκινητου και βλεπουμε

----------

